# National Treasure



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

We just finished watching the new dvd. I never saw it the theater. A little far fetched like most movies but interesting. I really liked it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. Actually I was quite surprised. It's a fun movie with some great laughs.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet. (I DO like Nicholas Cage, so I think we'll just buy it.) This was supposed to be one of the new "family-friendly" movies they're trying to come out with. Wasn't it just PG? I do think the "family-friendly" idea needs the support of the public, who has been howling about it for so long.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> I haven't seen it yet. (I DO like Nicholas Cage, so I think we'll just buy it.) This was supposed to be one of the new "family-friendly" movies they're trying to come out with. Wasn't it just PG? I do think the "family-friendly" idea needs the support of the public, who has been howling about it for so long.


If you like Nicholas Cage you will LOVE this movie. Buy it now!


----------



## goodcableguy (Feb 19, 2004)

Its a great movie! It was my pick for my annual trip to theater too remind me how much I enjoy sitting back at home and watching movies at home. Yesterday I was pleasantly surprised to open a birthday gift from my wife and found the new DVD release. As you might guess you know what I watched last night. The Movie was as even better when viewed from my recliner and it was the first we had sat down as a family to watch. My 81 year old mother loved as well as our 14 year old.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Laverne said:


> ...........This was supposed to be one of the new "family-friendly" movies they're trying to come out with. Wasn't it just PG? I do think the "family-friendly" idea needs the support of the public, who has been howling about it for so long.


No nudity, no profanity at all and a really cool story. My 14 year son even commented how he liked it because there was no cussin'


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

ntexasdude said:


> No nudity, no profanity at all and a really cool story. My 14 year son even commented how he liked it because there was no cussin'


As soon as I saw the thread title I wanted to post. We watched it Friday night and couldnt have been a better movie to watch with my 8 year old daughter. I guess it was rated PG for the corpses because there was not one cuss word that I remember. Great movie.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It’s funny mentioning about the rating, I was scanning over my Netflix queue the other day and noticed National Treasure is one of three movies out of 381 not rated R, NC-17 or TVMA. The other two being White Noise and Boogeyman. It does look like a good movie though, probably be about a month before I get it.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> If you like Nicholas Cage you will LOVE this movie. Buy it now!


Thanks for the suggestion, Chris. I did just that while ago. (I was at WM by myself. :joy: ) That, plus two hosta, "June" and "Revolution", and a perennial dianthus, "Eastern Star", and it's Happy Mother's Day to me! 

(We also went to one of my favorite gardens around, which has lots of hosta and other assorted shade perennials, all displayed on several hilly acres near a cave and spring.)


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

enjoyed this movie quite a bit....i hope they make more...


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Just watched it over the weekend and my family and I truly enjoyed it....great for kids.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

It has been a great movie for renewed interest in Freemasonry, too. Our petitions have increased.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Had an "Alias" feel about it, where all of these historical artifacts have clues to some wondrous prize.

I live in NJ and have been to Philly n countless occasions and it was cool to see all of the landmarks factor into the story.

Fits squarely into the Miller Lite category for me........

Tastes Great, Less Filling!


Yeah OK, maybe not the most "important" film you'll see this year, but a great popcorn movie. Plenty of twists to keep you guessing as well.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I'm embarrassed to say we just now got to watch this movie last night. (I just haven't had time to sit down and watch a movie at the same time when I could devote my full attention and wasn't too tired. :shrug: ) I thought it was excellent, very enjoyable.  My 7-year-old daughter was a little scared during some of the parts, particularly the Indiana Jones-type scenes, but she kept coming back to see what was going to happen, and she liked all the extras.

I will admit, as far as Nicholas Cage is concerned, I have a bit of a preference for his high-strung, "drug-influenced-psycho"-type characters. But the movie itself was really good and kudos to him for doing this type of movie. I'm sure I'll watch it quite a few times before it starts to get old. :grin:


----------

